# A-maze-n tube smoker question- bitter smoke?



## keadlem (Nov 28, 2013)

Ok, I'm fairly new to smoking- been going about 5 months.

I have a masterbuilt propane smoker.

I've been doing ok with chunks on a cast iron skillet on top of the original chip pan.

I've been seeing everyone raving about the A-maze-n products and how well they work.

I ordered the 12" tube smoker and some pellets from the website.

I used it last weekend with the pit masters choice blend of pellets. I thought then that the smoke was a little thick, but did not notice it being bitter. That was my first fattie attempt, and it didn't end well though, so I didn't get a true taste test.

I was going to try the tube smoker today on a turkey using a blend of peach and apple pellets.

After lighting it and letting it run, then blowing out the flame, the rustling smoke was really thick and bitter- nothing at all like the sweet smell and thin smoke I am used to getting.

I scrapped it for today since I know what I can get with the chunks (and I want to make sure dinner is tasty).

Is that normal though? I figure the smoke from the pellets will be a little different, but when I couldn't stand to smell it because it was so bitter and acrid, I can't see where the results can be by good.

I am missing something here?

Anything I need to try?

Thanks and Happy Thanksgiving!

Mike


----------



## daveomak (Nov 28, 2013)

Mike, morning......  Weird....I say....    Can you open the inlet and exhaust dampers to get more air flow.....  the tube does put out a lot of smoke....    If the pellets were black, after the smoke, there was a lack of air flow (oxygen) and you were making charcoal and creosote....

Dave


----------



## keadlem (Nov 28, 2013)

The only in damper I have is at the top.

I have it all the way open typically and did when I had the tube in there.

The pellets are black while burning, but are white after they finish.

Right now I have it sitting on the grate in my grill just to see if that made a difference.

The smoke is still thicker white smoke that is really bitter and acrid.

I guess maybe it could be the pellets themselves, but I got those from Todd as well, so they should be quality.

Maybe I'm worried about nothing, but I just can't see putting that smoke on the food when it is that bad smelling it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 28, 2013)

Keadlem said:


> The only in damper I have is at the top.
> 
> I have it all the way open typically and did when I had the tube in there.
> 
> ...


Everybody has their own opinion, but I'll give you mine.

I have all the Amazings:

I use my AMNS with Dust for smokes with smoker temps under 200*

I use my 5 X 8 AMNPS with pellets for smokes with the smoker temps over 200*.

I use my Tube smoker if I use something larger than my MES 40, because IMO the Tube puts out too heavy a smoke for smaller smokers, like my MES 40.

Bear


----------



## geerock (Nov 28, 2013)

EXACTLY what bear said!  I've got them all too, anything larger than the pellet tray in my mes 40 is a bit much for me.  You have the masterbuilt with just the exhaust vent, not enough air flow.  If you don't like the smell outside the chamber you probably aren't going to like the taste of the food as it really hangs around in there with no inlet and a small exhaust.  Now that doesn't mean there isn't something wrong with the pellets but even with good mild flavor pellets the tube smoker may be a bit much for you.


----------

